

Show HN: Minimalist Wallpaper App for iPhone/iPad - tommy_

I threw together a simple app for people with a simpler taste in wallpapers.<p>Link:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/min-wallpapers/id595197158?ls=1&#38;mt=8
======
tommy_
Clickable [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/min-
wallpapers/id595197158?l...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/min-
wallpapers/id595197158?ls=1&mt=8)

------
jgeorge
Good work, have a buck.

Also, it's "Polaroid", not "Poleroid", unless you were trying to not use a
trademark.

In which case "Lego" should probably be misspelled. :-)

~~~
tommy_
Good catch. Thanks for the feedback.

